
Google Takes Position in Controversial Vaccine Safety Debate - jayjay1010
http://linkaudit.co/blog/google-takes-side-in-controversial-vaccine-safety-debate/
======
who-knows95
this article is bias, google is removing dangerous sites that spread lies and
misinformation.

being pro vaccine is the scientific standard, only people who believe in
conspiracy will subscribe to these ideas.

example;

"that could be an act of EVIL if it finally turns out that there is truth in
the arguments that the current vaccine schedule is severely miss-reporting the
cases of brain damage and death caused by adverse reactions."

this is such a ridiculous argument, "if it finally..there is truth" basically
admits to lack of evidence/cherry picking.

not only that, the whole point about "severely miss-reporting the cases of
brain damage and death caused by adverse reactions." is such a blatant lie,
vaccines are seriously one of the most studied things we do, and there is no
evidence of vaccines causing brain damage, expect when the person faints and
the fall leads to damage.

Anti-vaccine is anti-humanity.

~~~
jayjay1010
Just curious, have you read much into the subject? rather than having a
cursory knowledge on the subject... Hint. if you do, you might start getting
more concerned and be less trusting.

~~~
zimpenfish
Have you got some handy links?

~~~
jayjay1010
IN THE ARticle linked above if you care to click through to the internal links
in the article you will get some interesting wider information. However. The
important part of the article is not that vaccines have un acknowledged safety
issues or not but that google have decided to take a position. That leads to
google taking a position in any topical subject right?

